# new horseman!!question



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i have 2 new baby horseman ....my question is can i put them with my homer??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why?...........


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> why?...........


i dont understand? 

my friend saved me 2 young ...but the problem is that horseman like to flirt with all the birds. so can i raise them with my homers?


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

YES! I have been flying my horseman with my homers. They are a bit slower, but gain their flying muscles after a while.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

yopigeonguy said:


> YES! I have been flying my horseman with my homers. They are a bit slower, but gain their flying muscles after a while.


do they mess up your homer breeding?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blongboy said:


> i dont understand?
> 
> my friend saved me 2 young ...but the problem is that horseman like to flirt with all the birds. so can i raise them with my homers?


Im sorry, you said babies and I thought you were hand raising babies.. oops.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*well this is very intresting. I would sure like to see a picture of these Horsemans, as I believe that they are the Spanish Horseman, which is a very old breed of pigeon,it is a cross of the old Spanish Pouter and the Carrier, hunderds of years ago. The Spanish Horseman was later was crossed with the Valencian Homer,and these birds are known today as the Spanish Thief PouterThey are very good flyers and were use by the Spanish to capture stray birds.so it may be that these birds are in fact the more modern type known as the Spanish Thief Pouter. You can fly them with your homers,have fun, but don't race them. * GEORGE


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

The Horseman Pouters are good flyers and it would be good training to fly with the Homers. Today's Horseman are Scottish in origin unless they were created here using various breeds. There is a growing group of Breeders who exclusively breed from Scottish import stock brought in from Scotland the last few years. Spanish Thief Pouters are a whole seperate breed from the Horseman. Joe


----------



## leo from glasgo (Jan 9, 2010)

*horseman pouters*

hello scottish thief horseman pouters can be kept and flown with homers but they can be aggressive i fly and breed horseman pouters from a roof crate in old pollok glasgow some breeders cross horseman with homers and dragoon pigeons and then back thru the norwich cropper anyone fancy a chat about horseman pouters can contact me at [email protected]


----------

